# Break even point calculation spreadsheet



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Some people reached breakeven last year.


----------



## Fuber1 (Sep 11, 2016)

If you are so smart you would realize that you are running at losses with no break even point the more you drive the more you loose graph that


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Fuber1 said:


> If you are so smart you would realize that you are running at losses with no break even point the more you drive the more you loose graph that


And if you were smart, you'd know how to spell lose


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

elelegido said:


> I have produced a spreadsheet which calculates weekly break even point.
> 
> Break even analysis is useful because it tells drivers how much driving they have to do before they cover their costs and start to make a profit.
> 
> ...


I would have to agree with you. You're at 600 miles for $450. That is about what your vehicle is worth operating at fare for hire. Now you just need to figure a way to make another $450 in that same 600 miles to earn a living.
The only way I see that happening for Uber X is to call up Doc Brown and tell him to set the date on the DeLorean to Jan '14 when the rates were $2.25/mile.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I would have to agree with you. You're at 600 miles for $450. That is about what your vehicle is worth operating at fare for hire. Now you just need to figure a way to make another $450 in that same 600 miles to earn a living.
> The only way I see that happening for Uber X is to call up Doc Brown and tell him to set the date on the DeLorean to Jan '14 when the rates were $2.25/mile.


Oh... no... as mentioned above, that graph is just an example. Ubering with fixed costs of over $200 per week would not be a good idea.


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

elelegido said:


> I have produced a spreadsheet which calculates weekly break even point.
> 
> Break even analysis is useful because it tells drivers how much driving they have to do before they cover their costs and start to make a profit.
> 
> ...


All the truths are in my signature below!


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

elelegido said:


> I have produced a spreadsheet which calculates weekly break even point.
> 
> Break even analysis is useful because it tells drivers how much driving they have to do before they cover their costs and start to make a profit.
> 
> ...


No one's actually "making" any $, it's all just a "grand illusion". You are just selling a $20 chunk of your car for $10 each time you accept a ride! You are not making a "wage", you are just "eating" your car in little pieces. Its absolutely no different than selling all your furniture at the flea market!l


----------



## Imran J. (Apr 16, 2017)

Hi,

Excellent work! This is what I had been looking for. Can you kindly mail me the spreadsheet? Or a link for download? Thanks!

Regards,
Imran


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Fuber1 said:


> If you are so smart you would realize that you are running at losses with no break even point the more you drive the more you loose graph that


That depends on the market,

Don't forget there's a 250% Difference betweend the lowest uberX rates in the US and the highest.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

You ALSO need to take into account that the math for each individual trip will vary based on the number of miles you drive total and what kind of trip it is...

This is a rough aproximation of the Orlando market







d


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> No one's actually "making" any $, it's all just a "grand illusion". You are just selling a $20 chunk of your car for $10 each time you accept a ride! You are not making a "wage", you are just "eating" your car in little pieces. Its absolutely no different than selling all your furniture at the flea market!l


Great; good to know, thanks.



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> You ALSO need to take into account that the math for each individual trip will vary based on the number of miles you drive total and what kind of trip it is...
> 
> This is a rough aproximation of the Orlando market
> View attachment 112938
> d


This looks like the classic 80s arcade game Missile Command, but without the explosions.


----------



## rubenlobo (Apr 16, 2017)

elelegido said:


> I have produced a spreadsheet which calculates weekly break even point.
> 
> Break even analysis is useful because it tells drivers how much driving they have to do before they cover their costs and start to make a profit.
> 
> ...


could I please get the spreadsheet for research purposes thanks


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Does this take into account the value of the 54 cent (or what ever it is now) per mile deduction? So many people seem to forget that when if you say drive 30,000 miles a year that means deduction over $15,000 from your taxes. For most people $15,000 in deductions are worth around $3,000 a year. Not accounting for that makes it look far worse than it is.


----------



## jonhjax (Jun 24, 2016)

Uber's fares will go up if the company ever turns a profit. If it's true that investors currently subsidize 59 percent of uber's fares then the $,75 per mile rate in my area will become about $1.85 just to break even. Rates will go up but will and/or how much uber's commission goes up is the big question.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

jonhjax said:


> Uber's fares will go up if the company ever turns a profit. If it's true that investors currently subsidize 59 percent of uber's fares then the $,75 per mile rate in my area will become about $1.85 just to break even. Rates will go up but will and/or how much uber's commission goes up is the big question.


Umm... it LOOKS like uber is leaving the driver rates where they are and upping the profit margin on the up front prices..


----------



## joewatt (Jun 10, 2016)

elelegido said:


> I have produced a spreadsheet which calculates weekly break even point.
> 
> Break even analysis is useful because it tells drivers how much driving they have to do before they cover their costs and start to make a profit.
> 
> ...


I am a newbie here and don't know how to PM you, but I am interested in the spreadsheet


----------

